# Salary to live in Germany



## EfaTy

Hello,

I have been offered a position based in Hamburg, it's in the same company I am currently working now. I am still waiting for the mobility conditions but I want to be ready when they are offered to me.

I would like to know how much should I make yearly to sustain my family (wife and a 1 year old kid) and have the same standard of living we have now in Spain. Currently my wife is working here and has a good salary. I am sure we are going to lose some, let's say, purchasing power, but I would like to avoid living worse than here.

My company will pay the renting, or at least a big percentage of it.

Cheers!


----------



## beppi

Families of three in Germany are living on anything between €15000 and €150000 a year.
It depends on your lifestyle choices.


----------



## sonnesanne79

Sure it depends, but Hamburg is very expensive in relation to lets say Berlin. Of course the overall quality of the city is high, but if you live in Billstedt, Rahlstedt or Wilhelmsburg you will not have a nice stay. If your company says where you will live, first evaluate the quality of the district. 

Good Luck! 

SonneSanne


----------



## sonnesanne79

ps.: I think above 90k per yeahr you should be totally fine


----------



## EfaTy

sonnesanne79 said:


> ps.: I think above 90k per yeahr you should be totally fine


Thank you so much, that's the info I need. Regarding the neighbourhoods, I guess Billstedt, Rahlstedt or Wilhelmsburg are not a wise election. Any advice? I am no fond of living downtown so I have no problem living far from the city center. My company is located close to the airport.


----------



## sonnesanne79

hmm I think you should look in winterhude  really nice and friendly place with a lot of restaurants and good shops!


----------



## Willi.uae

Depends on the position 7500 EUR per month is already at the higher end, depending on the position you will take. 

If you get about 4000 EUR per month (48K/year) you should be ok. Again, it depends on where you want to live in Hamburg. 

If you tell us your position, we could give you much better advises on a possible salary range.


----------

